# Hawthorne Dating Codes



## PantinaBikeBoy (Nov 6, 2009)

Has anyone else seen serial numbers stamped on the down tube and bottom bracket of Hawthornes?


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 7, 2009)

Most pre-war Hawthornes have serial numbers stamped into the bottom of the crank hanger by the bicycle manufacturer. I haven?t seen numbers stamped on down tubes.

In the case of the crank hanger numbers, they are mainly specific to the manufacturer rather than to Montgomery Ward.  Cleveland welding produced models can be dated approximately against numbers collected from CWC bikes in general. Snyder produced models are harder to date by number but it appears that the 1940-41 production may have been year coded.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 7, 2009)

mine does its a 1941 I have the paperwork to show for it original receipt


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 7, 2009)

Following up on the Hawthorne, the bike was obviously produced some time before it was purchased. If you don't mind posting the serial number and the sale receipt date it would be interesting to see how they relate.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2009)

My '52 Hawthorne DeLuxe Tank Model 80 has a serial # on the seat tube about 2 1/4" below the tank (F029224) on the right hand side and also has another set of numbers/letters underneath the crank hanger (05EH). This bike is 100% original and untouched to include the original Ward Riverside Mate tires which are still holding up!


----------

